# Pure-ftpd is making me sick



## anigma (Jul 10, 2009)

Nothing here. Carry on!


----------



## anomie (Jul 10, 2009)

Are you running a packet filtering firewall (pf or ipfw)?


----------



## anomie (Jul 11, 2009)

Probably not, then. You can confirm with: `% kldstat`

If you do _not_ see pf.ko or ipfw.ko (and have not compiled a custom kernel), then you are not running a host-level firewall. 

Which brings us back to the initial post: 


			
				anigma said:
			
		

> I have also opened ports 20-21 for ftp use. And in my pure-ftpd.conf I have set PassivePortRange to 5000 5500. This I already have forwarded to my server box.



What did you mean by "opened ports" in this context then? What device are you working with that sits between your workstation and the FreeBSD server?


----------



## Speedy (Jul 12, 2009)

Your network topology.
If your FTP server is behind two NAT routers then it definitely is @#$%.
One NAT router is bad enough. You should use ONE router and rest of network should be built up using switches, wireless access points and so on.
If I was you I'd put the modem in bridge mode and use FreeBSD box as router. I'd turn off the router features in Netgear and use it as a switch.


----------



## anigma (Jul 13, 2009)

Hey Speedy!

Thanks for the advice, I'll definitively do that! I was actually thinking about it before you even mentioned it. But I wanted to try other alternatives first.


----------

